# Normal mobile phone with decent camera- Any suggestions?



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

Nothing fancy, no internet or anything. Just an easy to use phone with a decent enough camera.

Any suggestions?

Sony Ericsson preferred but not essential.

Danke.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

What's yer budget fella? Do you want to be able to share the pics (Facebook etc) or just snap them on the phone?


----------



## IC3D (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a SE Cybershot, it takes nice enough pictures has auto focus, decent flash and takes good night time shots.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

editor said:


> What's yer budget fella? Do you want to be able to share the pics (Facebook etc) or just snap them on the phone?



I guess up to about £100 (going on the basis of my last phone costing £80 3 years ago), maybe a bit more. I don't need to be able to upload to facebook from the phone (which I think you can do these days with internet access from the phone), just plug into the computer and put the pics on there.



IC3D said:


> I've got a SE Cybershot, it takes nice enough pictures has auto focus, decent flash and takes good night time shots.


 
My last one was also a cybershot- it was a K800i but I didn't think you can get them anymore. Is your model still available?


----------



## IC3D (Jun 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> My last one was also a cybershot- it was a K800i but I didn't think you can get them anymore. Is your model still available?



That's what I've got, Haven't bought a phone for ages pikey me


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

Great phone, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

What is it for?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2011)

I've had a C902 for the last few years and pretty happy with it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/s...-very-reliable-phone-look-quick-sale/82056675


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought the C902 was nicer than the W800i 

Would look on eBay or Gumtree or similar for these models.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't actually know any of these phones, but these were declared the best camera phones:


> Nokia N8 takes the win with its 12-megapixel camera and Xenon flash
> 
> Looking for your next camera phone? Check out the winner of our Camera Phone award, plus its super worthy contenders in the shortlist.
> *
> ...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 14, 2011)

Buttons or Touch Screen Onket?

Sony Ericsson Elm is about a ton (+top up-price varies a bit on networkin Carphone Warehouse - 5mp camera - it has wifi but you don't have to use it do you 

The X10 is about a ton now too, that's touch screen though.

I think the Elm would be more like a K800i experience-wise iyswim


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Buttons or Touch Screen Onket?
> 
> Sony Ericsson Elm is about a ton (+top up-price varies a bit on networkin Carphone Warehouse - 5mp camera - it has wifi but you don't have to use it do you
> 
> ...


 
My missus got that one recently but the camera isn't as good (user-wise) as the K800i. I don't think it's 'cybershot', maybe that's why.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't actually know any of these phones, but these were declared the best camera phones:


 
Cheers, but it's £400!! 

http://shop.o2.co.uk/mobile_phone/pay_monthly/pay_and_go/Nokia/N8


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> My missus got that one recently but the camera isn't as good (user-wise) as the K800i. I don't think it's 'cybershot', maybe that's why.



Ah right - that's a shame innit - I have no idea what cybershot is or means by the way - never had a Sony phone y'see



Onket said:


> Cheers, but it's £400!!
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/mobile_phone/pay_monthly/pay_and_go/Nokia/N8


 
You after PAYG I take it?


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> Cheers, but it's £400!!
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/mobile_phone/pay_monthly/pay_and_go/Nokia/N8


You can get them for half that if you shop about, but the Samsung Wave can be bagged new for £130: http://www.prepaymania.co.uk/mobile....html?googad&gclid=CLi1yNGTtqkCFYEc4QodsxsVLQ

Review here: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-wave-s8500-680092/review



> f you've ever met a Samsung phone, you'll know that one of its defining characteristics (especially at the higher end) is a tip-top camera: the Samsung Tocco Ultra Edition, the Samsung i8910HD, the Samsung Pixon 12 are all examples of how the Koreans know how to give a phone a decent eye.
> 
> And that trend is continued on the high end Samsung Wave, despite 'only' having a 5MP camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers everyone. I'm hoping to get a cast off, over in the recycle your stuff forum.....


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone with any other suggestions?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

What were wrong with mine eh?


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2011)

You can't buy them anymore.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mobiles/mobile-phones/SONY-ERIC-ELM/PPAY&clearance=false

Wifi and internets, not that you want that sort of thing 

5mp camera, just under £100 on PAYG. They sell it in shops.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

Onket said:


> You can't buy them anymore.


oh


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> oh


 
Sony Ericsson don't do any of their 'Cybershot' range anymore as far as I know. They were great cameraphones.

stuff_it- That phone has already been mentioned on the thread. My missus has got it and it's shit, basically.


----------

